# When you know an army isn't for you



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, here's an interesting question:

Has anyone ever begun collecting an army, built it up to a decent size, and the realised that the army just isn't for them?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'd have to say after buying 1,000 points of orks I realized this fact. And I did the same with Space Marines. So much money. I had the right decision first time with guard.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, it's often around the time I realise I have ~2000pts of unpainted army, viz Orks and Dark Elves.

Easiest thing to do is sell the lot on ebay and start a different army, thinking more carefully this time about exactly how much you care about it! :grin:


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been so wishy washy with my armies. 1 day I just love my eldar and want to sell all my SM. The next day I want to buy more SM and sell my eldar. Some days I want to sell both and buy a whole new army. I always find something that I don't like about my armies or I tend to really like too much of something else in an army I don't have. I've finally came to a conclusion though is that at 2500 pts is where I will be maxing out my armies. Anything else is just not required. Btw... I'm selling 30+ terminators if anyone is interested  I'm just lucky the two armies I do own have lots of variety so its not like I'm stuck with a 1 dimensional army like nids or orks.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Tau. I've got 2500 points of tau that just currently suck, don't match my style, and sit gathering dust.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Don_Keyballs said:


> I'm just lucky the two armies I do own have lots of variety so its not like I'm stuck with a 1 dimensional army like nids or orks.


Trust me, there's nothing one-dimensional about either army.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have a load of Grey Knights just sold to fund a new army, I got Grey Knights thinking they were a pretty awesome force, just in the end didn't really use them. I am going to think long and hard about what I will choose next though!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

iv actually been lucky with the armies iv chosen, nearly 7000pts of chaos space marines, 2500pts+ of space marines, only a few daemon models which i will be expanded on at a later date(mainly waiting for more daemon models), traitor which i will be expanded form time to time and the start of a space wolves force of my own DIY chapter, so far im happy with them all, but still plenty of armies to find out there not for me


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I spent about 180$ on chaos then i relised I Couldn't paint them, and i hated how they played. So that was 180$ down the drain when i was 13


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Spending over £250 on getting a SW 1750 pt army when they came out, to realise after 10 games I hated them, (its really bad when you win with an army and still don't enjoy it), so sold them for a fraction of the price and started more guard.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Never bought a model I didn't like!!!

(Well...that's a lie. I got about 3000pts of Dark Eldar...and have not really touched them...they are in a big box awaiting a new codex...THEN I am sure they will better then alright!)


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

necrons a few years ago
absolutely hated building the models and lack of variation with the codex (still have the codex and was considering redoing them) so just gave them up


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've painted and played most armies (never played tyranid and not even looked at the tau) and I seem to get along with most of them.
The only real regret I've had is that my current marine force will probably never get painted fully as I chose Imperal fists as a colour scheme and while I've painted too much to quit but find it to much yellow to finish the troops.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I did that with Nids' had a 1,000 point army. I sold them to someone else fully painted and bought Chaos, haven't looked back with the slightest hint of regret. :biggrin:

Just give the dex a read, or Lexicanum or even Wikipedia before you decide to start collecting an army. Look at play styles, fluff, and the personality of the army before you make your choice.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> I've painted and played most armies (never played tyranid and not even looked at the tau) and I seem to get along with most of them.
> The only real regret I've had is that my current marine force will probably never get painted fully as I chose Imperal fists as a colour scheme and while I've painted too much to quit but find it to much yellow to finish the troops.


Just take the plunge Mate...I painted 3 Dreads, 4 tactical squads and 5 vehicles once and decided that the scheme was going nowhere...

Resprayed the lot...it hurts but you gotta have fun as well as satisfaction!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> I've painted and played most armies (never played tyranid and not even looked at the tau) and I seem to get along with most of them.
> The only real regret I've had is that my current marine force will probably never get painted fully as I chose Imperal fists as a colour scheme and while I've painted too much to quit but find it to much yellow to finish the troops.


http://www.thearmypainter.com/product_presentation.php?page=4&ProductgroupId=2

Go with Demonic Yellow. Then Medium Dip. Done!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well my main army and first army was Dark Eldar - whom I still enjoy thouroughly and will never give up though they will slowly get updated models when it gets there.

After this I tried Eldar but found they just didn't have that edge for me, I had bought a farseer, wraithlord and 20 dire avengers before going no this army just doesn't feel right, for me here I think it was the fact that the eldar aren't fragile enough with the support system via the farseer they have. I sold this to a person I knew who wanted eldar as the weren't painted yet.

Then there was a Khorne CSM army, they hit hard and I loved the model opportunities but it was in game where I found I didn't enjoy winning with them as I could just throw units here or there and survive once again they were too robust for me and my brain with tatcic almost went out the window playing them.
So I ebayed them off and man I wasted alot on them something like $300-$400!

Now my second army is Tau, I havent played with them but I just now have a right vibe about them seeing how they play on the field I feel this will be a new challenge as they are more shooting phase based than my DE so it will help develop good tactic in this area and have loved putting them together.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It's called "research". Limits the amount of "false starts".

I only have a few armies. All of which have been wip for many years. All of them were started after looking at what attracted me to them. 

The armies I don't (and won't) play are ones I don't actually like the fluff, models or rules for (any and/or all of the above).


----------



## Othello (Apr 9, 2010)

I had about 2000 points worth of necrons, and boy did I have a hard time playing with them. This was my first army, and I didn't quite understand how to warrior/mono spam. I tried using an army with variation, making use of every unit i could and shoving it into my list. Overall it was ineffective at best. 


Not feeling up to buying 3 more warrior squads and another monolith, I switched to space marines. Now, over a year later, I feel that space marines are not for me. :ireful2:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I keep falling into the same cycle: I buy a ton of Imperial Guard troops, put them together, and then realize that I have absolutely no desire to paint any of them. Given the choice between playing them with only a base coat of paint or selling them, I go on to ebay.

Soon I'll undoubtedly be repeating the cycle once more... ^_^


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have only had that happen with two armies. Tau and necrons were both armies that I thought I would really enjoy playing but after getting 1500 point armie built and a few games played with. I didn't like playing with the armies and sold them off.

I have traded away several armies but that wasn't because I didn't like them. I just got a good offer for a trade. Eldar are an army that just does not appeal to me. I don't like the fluff or the models.

Nids are an army that I would probably collect but since I collect orks the thought of collecting two horde armies is just not something that I would look forward too doing.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotta say not really. I love modeling, and now that I don't suck at painting so much, even painting enjoyable. 3500 of chaos done, 1500 of nids and guard awaiting me and a sw in the planning phase. Only regret is I'm not rich and i'd love to see more armies released.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Never had that happen with 40k, but I started Fantasy with Orcs & Goblins. And they were all wrong for me. I'm much happier now as a Warriors of Chaos player-- the army's playstyle is much more in sync with my general mentality. I'm better with armies that require me to be careful with the few units I have than simply feed models into the meat grinder.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I once bought a 'Nid battleforce and a Tyrant for Iron Halo but the event finished with me having built them and spraying them, but that was it. I just decided 'No I can't face painting any more and mixing this ridiculous paint!'. It ended there and I'm still looking for a new army. Just started Orcs and Goblins for Fantasy and having a hard choice 'twixt CSM, Daemons or IG...

EDIT: Haha! It's some Dark Angels! None of you saw that coming...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know this doesn`t suit everybody, but if I like the appeal of an army, I play it. 

I collected (in order):

Tyranids...Necrons...Marines...Eldar...Guard...Orks...Tau...CSM...

I also toyed with Inquisition units. I have found no appeal in DE or daomons, so they remain absent from my collection.

When I get bored with one force, I switch to another. If I feel like painting a particularly enjoyable model again (nid warriors most often) I simply buy the set and replace a few older ones. With my skills steadily improving, my armies are constantly looking better. Easiest to paint has to be tyranids, hardest I find is orks.

No, necrons are not the easiest. I do not do the "drybrush with boltgun metal" thing. In fact, there is not a single metallic colour on any of my beloved killbots...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I find that even if an army is uncompetitive or even out of date, if I like the fluff I go for it and never get sick of it, even if i end up getting my ass handed to me a lot. What i hate is when GW change integral unit structures over a course of a few years and you get screwed over after modeling or painting stuff for so long.

I think generally a good rule is, if you enjoy the look and play of a force, you tend to stick with it long term, even across rule changes and editions.


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Don_Keyballs said:


> I've been so wishy washy with my armies. 1 day I just love my eldar and want to sell all my SM. The next day I want to buy more SM and sell my eldar. Some days I want to sell both and buy a whole new army. I always find something that I don't like about my armies or I tend to really like too much of something else in an army I don't have. I've finally came to a conclusion though is that at 2500 pts is where I will be maxing out my armies. Anything else is just not required. Btw... I'm selling 30+ terminators if anyone is interested  I'm just lucky the two armies I do own have lots of variety so its not like I'm stuck with a 1 dimensional army like nids or orks.


Ho much are you selling the termies for? whats a price on a single and 5 man squads and what colour scheme are they? i might be interested


----------



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only found 1 army I don't like to play with. My SM, I bought them as my first army and before I could even play with them I bought the tau and since then I've enjoyed playing with them and the later bought 'nids. As for the SM they just don't appeal to me gamewise. I love their fluff and models don't get me wrong, but the idea of playing with them just doesn't sound as fun as running around with jumpack mechs or covering my entire side of the table in little models that die as soon as someone looks at them funny.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I started nids (last edition) and immediately decided I hate painting carapaces. Orks are now my babies, and still maintain the ability to mob. I love horde armies...


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought Wolves because I loved their fluff and appeal. Their codex is sweet, and I love the whole Thunderwolf Cavalry. Then I was given the Tyranid Codex, for free, by a friend. I thought ok cool I'll just read the fluff in it. After doing so, I for whatever reason just got "bug fever" and went out and bought a box of gaunts to paint. I liked painting it a lot more, don't know why, maybe because I can pick my own color scheme and use the Scorpion Green (love that color). That and I have an idea for a Tyrannofex that I'm drooling to put together.

I don't hate Wolves, I just for whatever reason enjoy painting Tyranids more.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The only time i have had issues with my armies is when the painting gets on top of me. I used to have them all on a set of shelves and assembled. The sea of grey would hold me down and I would never get anywhere. Now I work on 10 models at a time and only assemble when i am ready to paint. My traitor guard were the biggest problem.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I first brought CSM and painted them as Iron warriors, then decided I did not like that and redid them all as Emperors Children. I then expanded that to 2000 points of Noise marine goodness. Played about 5 games with them and got bored that I could only really field 2 good lists unless I wanted to get zerkers or Plague marines.
So they got shevled until CSM get a new codex.
I loved the models and fluff but just not the codex.

I then tried to start a Traitor guard army but that has gone no where, I made a bunch of test models but cant find a theme or paint scheme I like, so they are in the cupboard- 3 old battleforces,2 boxes of shock troopers and 3 boxs of heavy weapons still all unopened.

I then found my love of Orks, unlike EC I love painting them and can make them look good. There army list does not have a single unit I dont like nor do the models. I dont even remember why I brought some orks. I was in GW and for some reason I just decided to buy a box of Nobz. Went home and I dont think I have had some much fun making them and then painting them. I made and painted them all in a day which I never do.
I found with my CSM army I was converting every model as I found them lacking, you dont need to do that with orks as the models are awesome and when you do convert they look even better as long as you dont go overthe top which can be a problem with orks.
There are just so many army types and themes you can do with orks. Right now I run a Kanz list but I can also run a trukk list, Battlewagon list or a massive dakka army. I am looking to add some Blood axes just for some modeling ideas. Thinking of nobz in eavy armour but the eavy armour is looted bits of Space marine armour.

So now I am building my ork army and a small SM one which is more for modeling and painting than planning.

My biggest mistake was buying a 3000 pt empire army and deciding I hated painting empire and that they where boring. So I am looking to sell them and play WFB orcs.
It seems I have been converted to a Greenskin.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Its happened to me with every single army (Space Marines, IG, Tyranids etc) I've collected at some point - apart from the Sons Of The Russ. They are the only I army I have felt connected to, proud of. Never once have I doubted my warriors of Fenris.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Don_Keyballs said:


> *SNIP* I'm just lucky the two armies I do own have lots of variety so its not like I'm stuck with a 1 dimensional army like nids or orks.


Yeah! I take offense to that! I have two dimensions. Shooty, and Stompy!

In reply to the topic though, I've never went out and bought a schmuk ton of models for an army I didn't like, But I every time I pick up a non-ork codex I feel dirty and want to put it down.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Did it with guard.... Played a game using my friend's army, liked it but didn't like his list, thought I'd do it myself. The amount of models I had to paint, eyes and all, had me daunted and It was more of a chore to get them gameable. Sold them off and funded my chapter.... 2 companies down....


----------



## The Archangel (Mar 28, 2010)

I collected about 500 points of Necrons, and then got annoyed with the lack of versatility available to me and quit the game altogether (I kept with WFB though). This didn't last long and i went back to Space Marines soon enough.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Necrons, bought and painted abot 1800pts to realise I really couldn't care lee about them. I tend to collect based on fluff, and the crons' just came across as really dull. Even if my friend slaughtered my tau with them!


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, me I love the wolves, but I HATE painting them. witch turned them into an on going project then an army (though they are competitive). I have a SHXT load of guard, but I have to many big ideas for them which made me put them away for a while. I also have a very heavily converted Death guard army in the works, but since most of the army is sculpted I put them away after it took me 2 weeks to make a squad. They are easy to paint though. Then found out my problem, POWER ARMOR. to me its the most hated thing to paint idk why. I have guard but I still have to many plans for them. So I am going to do crons which painting wise I like since I will not be using any if few metals. 
Painting is what makes me like an army if I can paint it happy then I will like them.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

This totally happend to me. The only reason I even started to look at 40K again after 3 or 4 years away was becuase I saw some Necrons that looked cool... I started reading message boards and every one said "dont' play necrons" so I didn't and I went with Imperial Fist Space Marines... Houndreds of dollars later I have no ambition to paint them or play them. But Every time I see or read Necron stuff I get that tingal and get all excited.. I think I should have went with my first thought. Thus I'm selling the SM on evilbay and I hope to buy some Necrons.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Many people want to be very competitive with 40k and so will only get armies that are universally good 
(cookie cutter so people don't have to go through the "head ache of thinking of an army and using tactical thinking to make a good one) 
New guy says "I want to play Tau" 
experienced Competitive player walks by "Don't play tau you will never win and so would not have fun" 
New guy plays an army he doesnt like as much and money is wasted


----------

